# Cafetieres by MLN Homewares



## MLN_Homewares (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all this is our first post here so be nice!

We are so proud of our cafetieres we want to advertise them here, as officially the cheapest of the net for 350ml & 800ml versions.

They are fantastic quality and a great price and you can check them here http://www.mlnhomewares.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=cafetiere

We are also soon to be offering deals for large orders of these items too, up to a pallet full of them or a mixed pallet too! So have a look and check us out for business ventures, whether you are a hotel, coffee shop or restaurant looking to have superior goods at low prices!

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Our advertising rates are extremely reasonable and can be viewed here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc

They also contain details of the advertising to posts ratio for occasional advertisers


----------

